# Are there any Canadian Breeders that could message me?



## Rance (Jan 13, 2015)

Im an experienced lizard seller/breeder that wants a fresh start with a Tegu, except there is one problem.
I haven't seen anyone willing to ship to Canada, so I was pointed to this forum in hopes of getting an argentine hatchling from a breeder.
Please PM me or message me if you have a baby black and white argentine OR columbian Tegu you could sell me.


----------



## Justinh789 (Feb 9, 2015)

I just managed to get my hands on one, he's being shipped out next week but they are super hard to track down up here. It seems in Canada your options are:

- Wait for tegu topia to "hatch" more (or as people have told me order in a new group from tegu terra in the states) which is not until late august/september and even then there is a waiting list

- Order it from the US yourself, which will cost the price of the animal +1000$ for CITES fees and paperwork plus takes 2-4 months or more

- Look through kijiji but there are about 5 juvies or adults for sale in the whole country right now, all in the Toronto area and none of their owners are willing to ship the animal, pick up in person only

- Talk to JJ reptiles in Calgary, they're apparently working on tracking more down but I don't have more info than that

- Do what I did and start going through listings for pet stores and tracking one down

Either way you choose it won't be cheap. They can be found for 1-200$ for a black and white in the states but up here the breeder is asking 400$+ for a black and white and most stores and private sales are in that ballpark. Add in the cost of shipping with reptile express (in my case about 180$) and you're looking at almost 600$ before caging, lights, food, etc.... But it's all about perspective some people will pay quadruple that for a puppy so in my eyes it's worth it. Just a shame there aren't people up here breeding them


Edit: I just noticed in your original post you're also looking for a columbian, I don't remember because I called around so much but I believe phil's pets has a golden tegu but it's apparently VERY aggressive


----------



## Rance (Feb 11, 2015)

Justinh789 said:


> I just managed to get my hands on one, he's being shipped out next week but they are super hard to track down up here. It seems in Canada your options are:
> 
> - Wait for tegu topia to "hatch" more (or as people have told me order in a new group from tegu terra in the states) which is not until late august/september and even then there is a waiting list
> 
> ...



Goddamnit.


----------



## Skeep (Feb 11, 2015)

If tegu terra can ship to Canada you should be able to get one by May. Just keep in touch with Johnny. Not sure on the fees and paperwork but that seems kinda silly; I haven't tried but I've been told I can drive with my girl across the border with no problems. If it's something the shipping company charges you might be able to find a cheaper carrier cause that's crazy.


----------



## Justinh789 (Feb 11, 2015)

Rance said:


> Goddamnit.


Keep an eye on kijiji and start callin up pet stores, even since I made that reply there's 2 more up, they're hard to find but not impossible.


----------



## Justinh789 (Feb 12, 2015)

JJ reptiles just posted on facebook that they have 30-50 black and whites being imported within the next month or so, this would be your chance to get one [email protected]


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 2, 2015)

A lot of tegus coming into Canada are said to be WC from FL. Just a fyi. They are bought very cheaply and resold for much much more.


----------



## johnanthony_bunyi (Apr 20, 2015)

Rance said:


> Im an experienced lizard seller/breeder that wants a fresh start with a Tegu, except there is one problem.
> I haven't seen anyone willing to ship to Canada, so I was pointed to this forum in hopes of getting an argentine hatchling from a breeder.
> Please PM me or message me if you have a baby black and white argentine OR columbian Tegu you could sell me.


i have a red tegu you might be interested in about a year old i live in canada missauga area


----------

